# Wcid or manual setup for wireless?

## FizzyWidget

Which do you prefer. normally i use wicd but lately its been acting up, that and when the PC starts due to wicd not starting ntp fails, i know i can make a cron to start ntp, but i am curious as to what people use and what they thin of the alternatives like wicd and network manager

----------

## eccerr0r

Normally I like manual setup, but for a laptop that could be moved around and use different access points, the GUI method (specifically networkmanager as part of Gnome) ended up winning just because of visually seeing the networks available.  I suppose for a static setup, like for a desktop and home wireless access point it wouldn't matter....

----------

## FizzyWidget

after doing some reading and seeing some of the issues people have had with wicd, i guess i could add the networks manually, only 3 i use, others are a friends and my brothers, and they are rarely used, laptop mainly for home use, might stick all 3 on manual, one less gui to worry myself with

----------

## eccerr0r

Yes the GUI methods have a lot of overhead, namely, the GUI...

Fortunately for nm-applet and Gnome, it was pretty much automatic setup upon emerge.  Worked pretty well.

I figure I use Firefox a lot, and need the GUI for that anyway, so that's why I ended up running Gnome on most of my workstations/laptops.

----------

